# Chef's Choice 120



## paperfan (Nov 21, 2004)

Hello I just joined this forum today and had a quick question. I grew up in the industry however have never needed to sharpen my own knives so do not know much about what is proper and good depending on your set and steel composition etc. Anyways my question is for my 22nd birthday I received a Chef's Choice 120 knife sharpener, I have looked it up online and everywhere I have read the reviews and opinions on it were more than exceptional. So my question now is to some of you in the industry on this product and whether it is a keeper and decent enough to use or should be returned? Thank you so much for you time.
Cheers,
Nicholas


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think they're weak.

Learn to sharpen free hand or even crock-stick style and you'll have much better results and better care for your knife.

http://www.bladeforums.com/features/faqsharp.shtml

Phil


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

I have to agree with phatch. Mechanical sharpeners can't compare to hand sharpening. They tend to grind too much metal aff and tend to grind unevenly as the internal stone erodes. (I say tend because perhaps there are exceptions, I just haven't been turned on to any yet)


----------

